# No signal



## Hinderk (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a insignia lcd tv.Both component channels are are telling me that there is no signal. It was was working fine earlier today, but now I can't get it to work at all. I've had this tv for about two years and have never had a problem like this.Not sure if pushed a button I wasn't suppose to or if something in my tv just broke. Does anyone know what the problem might be.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Does it work on the other inputs?

Are you sure the source works? 

Test both with known good components. My guess is its the source.


----------



## Hinderk (Sep 7, 2008)

Three different devices(360,ps3,cable box) are not working on the component channels so I don't think it's a problem with the source. I'll see if I can borrow an hdmi cable from someone to see if it's only the component channels or if everything not working.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Also try running the cable from the wall to the TV to see if the tuner input works.


----------



## Hinderk (Sep 7, 2008)

HDMI works but picture and sound are messed up. Only one channel shows up and there isn't any sound on it, but I think it was always like that


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sure sounds like you'll be shopping for a new TV this weekend.


----------

